# przezroczystosc w Xach a wydajnosc

## edi15ta

hej,

wlaczenie Composite w Xorgu, powoduje zwiekszenie obciazenia na procu czy karcie graficznej? uzywam kde z przezroczystoscia na xorgu 6.8.2. mam athlona xp 1800+, a grafike geforce4 mx440. po wlaczeniu przezroczystosci zauwazylem znaczne zmniejszenie interaktywnosci, stad moje pytanie o to ktory element kompa jest bardziej przeciazony. i jeszcze jedno czy w modularnych Xach Composite zuzywa mniej zasobow?

z gory dzieki za odp

----------

## rasheed

Composite jest mocno niedopracowane i działa niestety jak działa - przy przesuwaniu okien, 100% cpu usage :/ Podobno w xorgu 7.0 działa to lepiej, ja jednak nie zauważyłem więć IMO to tylko plotka.

Poczekajmy aż XGL wejdzie do repo xorga, wtedy może Compoze pokaże na co go stać  :Wink:  Polecam filmik z małą demonstracją: http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi

----------

## chojny

Poczekajmy aż XGL wejdzie do repo xorga, wtedy może Compoze pokaże na co go stać  :Wink:  Polecam filmik z małą demonstracją: http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi[/size][/quote]

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

jestem pozamiatany, ale masakra, chyba nieglugo bedzie czas na kupno nowego kompa:D

----------

## arsen

właśnie nie, opiera się to tylko na opengl, więc jak karta oraz stery z opengl będą sobie radzić to całość będzie dobrze działać i sprzętu nie będzie trzeba wymieniać  :Smile: 

btw co do compozite, przesuwam sobie transparentnym oknem po calym pulpicie bardzo szybko i więcej jak 20% mocy CPU nie przekracza.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *chojny wrote:*   

> jestem pozamiatany, ale masakra, chyba nieglugo bedzie czas na kupno nowego kompa:D

 

Dla paru śmiesznych efektów?  :Wink: 

Ja rozumiem, żeby to była ulubiona giera pod Windows o niebotycznych wymaganiach, ale to...  :Wink: 

----------

## rasheed

Jakby ktoś ebuilda szukał or sth - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-386012-start-0.html

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## fallow

mam podobnie jak arsen  :Smile:  przeuswam full screenowe okno opery i uzycie procka nie przekracza 15%. 

pewnie z xgl beda mieli pocieche uzytkownicy np. luminocity albo looking glass (LG chyba tez renderuje via OpenGL tak ?).

co do obciazenia to zalezy po postu od tego czego uzywasz do renderowania. Jesli wykorzystujesz akceleracje driverow nvidi no to oczywiscie duzo robi sama karta , btw. imo uzywanie composite bez tej akceleracji nie jest najlepszym pomyslem  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## edi15ta

no tak, ale to tez zalezy na jakim sprzecie pracujesz. u mnie zuzycie proca skacze nawet do 90% przy przelaczaniu pulpitow. wiec czy wymiana karty da wiecej niz wymiana proca? aha zapomnialem dodac ze juz uzywam xorga 7.0 zas opcje przezorczystosci mam takie:

- okno aktywne: calkowicie nieprzezroczyste

- okno nieaktywne: 50%

- cienie wlaczone

- wylanianie sie okien wylaczone

----------

## pmz

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Poczekajmy aż XGL wejdzie do repo xorga, wtedy może Compoze pokaże na co go stać  Polecam filmik z małą demonstracją: http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi[/size]

 

Wygląda niesamowicie. A jak to współgra z binarnymi sterownikami ATI? Nie wierzę, że nie ma nawet najmniejszych problemów ;-P

----------

## Aktyn

 *chojny wrote:*   

> Poczekajmy aż XGL wejdzie do repo xorga, wtedy może Compoze pokaże na co go stać  Polecam filmik z małą demonstracją: http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi[/size]

 

Demko sie sciaga, natomiast sam mam ochote, chcac coś wskrzesic programowo, to stwierdziłem że zamiast ciosać w GTK czy QT, to openGL jes bardzo dobrym pomysłem, szczególnie jeśli chodzi o grafike. Wadą takiego rozwiązania byłoby jednak ograniczenie do konieczności posiadania openGL funkcjonującego na danym kompie.

----------

## no4b

 *pmz wrote:*   

>  *rasheed wrote:*   Poczekajmy aż XGL wejdzie do repo xorga, wtedy może Compoze pokaże na co go stać  Polecam filmik z małą demonstracją: http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi[/size] 
> 
> Wygląda niesamowicie. A jak to współgra z binarnymi sterownikami ATI? Nie wierzę, że nie ma nawet najmniejszych problemów ;-P

 

Z tego co czytałem to ze sterownikami ATI są problemy, natomiast dobrze działa z nvidią.

----------

## n0rbi666

Xgl : ja mam tylko pytanie : kiedy to zacznie działać na ATI   :Idea: 

powala na kolana ...

----------

## Audiopain

Pytanie tylko, czy komus to faktycznie potrzebne...

----------

## pmz

 *Audiopain wrote:*   

> Pytanie tylko, czy komus to faktycznie potrzebne...

 

Nie wiesz? Przecież laski na to lacą... ;-P

BPNMSP

----------

## Ratman

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *chojny wrote:*   jestem pozamiatany, ale masakra, chyba nieglugo bedzie czas na kupno nowego kompa:D 
> 
> Dla paru śmiesznych efektów? 
> 
> Ja rozumiem, żeby to była ulubiona giera pod Windows o niebotycznych wymaganiach, ale to... 

 

Do Halo 2 się przyda nowy komp jak nic,... tylko ta Vista - nowa kaszana od M$ mnie trochę martwi

----------

## Belliash

 *arsen wrote:*   

> właśnie nie, opiera się to tylko na opengl, więc jak karta oraz stery z opengl będą sobie radzić to całość będzie dobrze działać i sprzętu nie będzie trzeba wymieniać 
> 
> btw co do compozite, przesuwam sobie transparentnym oknem po calym pulpicie bardzo szybko i więcej jak 20% mocy CPU nie przekracza.

 

I nie ma zadnych problemow?

Jest stabilne?

Szybkie?

Nie ma problemow z wygladem (np. brak transparentnego tla)?

BTW Uzywasz KDE, Gnome?

----------

## przemos

Czy ktoś wogóle posiadający nvidie testował u siebie xorg7+xgl? Jeśli tak to chętnie się dowiem jak wygląda wydajność, a przede wszystkim stabilność takiego rozwiązania w tym momencie, gdy jeszcze jest to wszystko w fazie testów. Bo zastanawiam się czy by sobie tego nie postawić ale skoro będzie to strasznie niestabilnie działało to trzeba będzie jeszcze poczekać parę miesięcy.

----------

## Belliash

Najlepiej by Arsen sie wypowiedzial skoro testowal.

@Arsen: Moglbys napisac takze jaka wersje sadzales, wedlug jakiego opisu, jakiego ebuilda ..., kiedy to bylo, mniej wiecej, .... czy pobierales paczki, czy ssales zrodelka bezposrednio z CVSa, ......

----------

## przemos

Jeśli chodzi o opis to mam coś takiego: http://www.hboeck.de/item/266 ale zanim się za to wezmę chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy warto bowiem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Problems so far:
> 
> Crashes all the time.
> ...

  trochę odstrasza.

----------

## arsen

 *arsen wrote:*   

> właśnie nie, opiera się to tylko na opengl, więc jak karta oraz stery z opengl będą sobie radzić to całość będzie dobrze działać i sprzętu nie będzie trzeba wymieniać 
> 
> btw co do compozite, przesuwam sobie transparentnym oknem po calym pulpicie bardzo szybko i więcej jak 20% mocy CPU nie przekracza.

 

heh, chyba się nie zrozumieliśmy, nie pisałem że używam xgl, napisałem tylko co sam wyczytałem, osobiście używam compozite.

----------

## Belliash

A jaka masz grafe, jaka wersje Xow i jaki CPU?

----------

## arsen

GRAFIKA:

GeForce4 MX 440

X:

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 (modularne)

x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.2.2.2

x11-proto/compositeproto-0.2.2

CPU: 

Athlon 2400xp+

NVIDIA-DRIVERS:

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3

----------

## przemos

Trochę odeszliśmy od topic'u, ale tak czy inaczej jesteśmy jak najbardziej a propo tematu, więc skoro arsen nie bawił się jeszcze w Xgl więc czekamy na pierwszego samobójcę   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing:  Ponawiam link http://www.hboeck.de/item/266

EDIT: U mnie za dobrze to wszystko chodzi, żeby chciało mi się testować, ale chętnie skorzystam z doświadczeń innych, zresztą time is money  :Very Happy: 

----------

## edi15ta

 *arsen wrote:*   

> GRAFIKA:
> 
> GeForce4 MX 440
> 
> X:
> ...

 

hmmm, czyli wychodzi na to ze to kwestia procka. bo karte graficzna mamy te sama.... jeszcze tez moze byc sprawa plyty glownej bo u mnie mam agp 4x, zas sama karta obsluguje 8x  :Smile: . inna sprawa to ty arsen chyba uzywasz xfce z svn, tak? az sam jestem ciekaw czy lzejszy wm mniej obciaza proca. przestuje to dopiero w sobote bo teraz jedynie mam dostep do kompa przez ssh... :/.

co do XGL-a to juz skompilowalem wszystko itd. nawet calosc uruchomilem, ale niestety tylko z konsoli. jedyne co moge powiedziec to to ze X-ow nie wywalilo i pojawil sie jakis warning dot xkb i tyle.

----------

## edi15ta

odswiezam watek w zwiazku z Xgl-em. dziala miodzio, niestety nie dziala jeszcze z kde :/, gnoma nie lubie  :Smile: , a odpalam go z xfce. wszystko super gdyby nie to:

 *Quote:*   

> Wobbly jerkiness. With wobbly, when I drag a window it starts wobbling, but if I stop moving the mouse the wobbly effect pauses leaving the window frozen in whatever distorted shape until I start moving the mouse again or stop holding down the mouse button. When I let go of the window, the wobbly effect stutters as it subsides. About a week ago the wobbly effect used to continue smoothly (even when the mouse isn't moving) and without stuttering.

 

jak na razie powyzszy problem raportuja tylko uzytkownicy nvidii. mankament nad ktorym jeszcze musze popracowac to dogranie jakos skryptow startowych poniewaz xfce z Xgl-em uruchamiam tym oto skryptem: 

```

#!/bin/bash

echo ">Starting XGL at Display: $1"

echo "========= XGL ============"

Xgl :$1 -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer &

sleep 3

echo "======= COMPIZ ==========="

DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace switcher decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place opacity &

sleep 3

echo "======= GNOME ============"

DISPLAY=:$1 xfce-mcs-manager

DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

DISPLAY=:$1 xftaskbar4 &

DISPLAY=:$1 xfdesktop &

DISPLAY=:$1 exec xfce4-panel

```

i niestety w tym sposobie uruchamiania nie da sie wylogowac. jedynie poprzez skillowanie sie da  :Razz: .

aha dodam jeszcze ze wydajnosc xgla jest o niebo lepsza niz standardowego composite w X-ach. i jeszcze jedno w glxgears ma sie 2x wieksze wyniki  :Very Happy: , ale w q3 mi zaczelo lagowac :/.

----------

## przemos

Powiedz jeszcze z ktorego opisu korzystales zeby postawic Xgl i dlaczego nie dziala ci z KDE (tzn. co dokladnie nie chce dzialac)

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *edi15ta wrote:*   

> odswiezam watek w zwiazku z Xgl-em. dziala miodzio, niestety nie dziala jeszcze z kde :/, gnoma nie lubie , a odpalam go z xfce. wszystko super gdyby nie to:
> 
> 

 

Rowniez siedze na Xfce. Piszesz ze nie lubisz gnoma, wiec rozumiem ze go nie uzywasz jak rowniez nie kompilujesz. Z kad wiec wziasc cudo pt. "gnome-window-decorator". Da sie to jakos obejsc? Nie usmiecha mi sie kompilowanie calej masy niepotrzebnych pakietow.

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Powiedz jeszcze z ktorego opisu korzystales zeby postawic Xgl i dlaczego nie dziala ci z KDE (tzn. co dokladnie nie chce dzialac)

 

Na wiki jest conieco na temat: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

----------

## edi15ta

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

>  *edi15ta wrote:*   odswiezam watek w zwiazku z Xgl-em. dziala miodzio, niestety nie dziala jeszcze z kde :/, gnoma nie lubie , a odpalam go z xfce. wszystko super gdyby nie to:
> 
>  
> 
> Rowniez siedze na Xfce. Piszesz ze nie lubisz gnoma, wiec rozumiem ze go nie uzywasz jak rowniez nie kompilujesz. Z kad wiec wziasc cudo pt. "gnome-window-decorator". Da sie to jakos obejsc? Nie usmiecha mi sie kompilowanie calej masy niepotrzebnych pakietow.
> ...

 

postepowalem wedle tego howto na wiki ktore dal Lord_Raven. tak nie lubie gnome, ale niestety compiz TRZEBA skompilowac z flaga gnome i svg i on niestety czesc paczek z gnome musi skompilowac, wtedy w systemie pojawia sie owy magiczny gnome-window-decorator.

co do kde. po pierwsze nie wiem jakim skryptem go odpalic, po drugie compiz sam w sobie jeszcze nie wspiera dobrze kde. chodzi oczywiscie o kde-window-decorator. aczkolwiek juz podobno jest spory postep w tej sprawie, gdyz tydzien temu kde nawet sie nie odpalalo wraz z compizem a na chwile obecna uruchamia sie (ale nic wiecej  :Razz: ).

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *edi15ta wrote:*   

> postepowalem wedle tego howto na wiki ktore dal Lord_Raven. tak nie lubie gnome, ale niestety compiz TRZEBA skompilowac z flaga gnome i svg i on niestety czesc paczek z gnome musi skompilowac, wtedy w systemie pojawia sie owy magiczny gnome-window-decorator.

 

ehhh tego tez sie balem  :Sad:  chyba odloze walke z xgl'em na puzniej. nie lubie zasmiecac systemu niepotrzebnym badziewiem

----------

## Insenic

Ja używam Gnome, ale mam kartę i810 więc to chyba jest problem?

Przy instalacji wwdług owego HOWTO otrzymuję coś takiego:

```
emerge mesa glitz xgl compiz

...

mklib: Making Linux shared library:  i810_dri.so

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in object.

install i810_dri.so ../../../../../lib

make[6]: Leaving directory `/portage/tmp/portage/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216/work/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i810'

i830

/bin/sh: line 0: cd: i830: No such file or directory

make[5]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/portage/tmp/portage/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216/work/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri'

make[4]: *** [linux-solo] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/portage/tmp/portage/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216/work/Mesa/src/mesa'

make[3]: *** [default] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/portage/tmp/portage/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216/work/Mesa/src/mesa'

make[2]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/portage/tmp/portage/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216/work/Mesa/src'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/portage/tmp/portage/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216/work/Mesa'

make: *** [linux-dri-x86] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## Borys

Zgodnie z opisem powinieneś zrobić 

```
emerge -av mesa glitz xgl compiz
```

Może tu tkwi problem...

----------

## przemos

 *Borys wrote:*   

> Zgodnie z opisem powinieneś zrobić 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av mesa glitz xgl compiz
> ```
> ...

  Sprawdź najpierw, zanim napiszesz coś takiego, co dokładnie oznaczają opcje -a oraz -v.

@Insenic: no to chyba musisz poczekać jeszcze na stabilnego Xgl (czy to możliwe?) albo zmiana grafiki.

----------

## Insenic

 *przemos wrote:*   

> @Insenic: no to chyba musisz poczekać jeszcze na stabilnego Xgl (czy to możliwe?) albo zmiana grafiki.

 

W laptopie ciężko grafikę zmienić ;)

----------

## mziab

Ewentualnie można czekać na udostępnienie ebuildów z najnowszą gałęzią xorga czyli aiglx. Ponoć oferuje mniej więcej to samo, a nie wymaga całkiem nowego serwera Xów. Ostatnio było o tym na Linuxnews.

----------

## przemos

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W laptopie ciężko grafikę zmienić 

  Nie spojrzałem na podpis. Swoją drogą zawsze jest nadzieja, że to nie wina grafiki. U mnie na początku mesa, też nie chciała się skompilować, ale za 3 razem się udało (wywaliłem patch *storage*.patch - gdzie * to "coś tam"). A jak nie da rady inaczej, to próbuj napisać do developerów albo czekaj na kolejne wersje mesa-cvs wychodzą dość często, więc zawsze jest szansa, że coś poprawili.

----------

## ilny

Jako ze temat o przezroczystosci podlacze sie z moim problemem, otoz robie wszystko zgodnie z tym opisem http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL i przy 

```
emerge -av mesa glitz xgl compiz
```

 wszsytko sie ladnie merguje procz xgl. Wysypuje taki blad: 

```
glxcmdsswap.c: In function `__glXSwapVendorPrivateWithReply':

glxcmdsswap.c:1129: error: `X_GLvop_IsRenderbufferEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmdsswap.c:1129: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

glxcmdsswap.c:1129: error: for each function it appears in.)

glxcmdsswap.c:1131: error: `X_GLvop_GenRenderbuffersEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmdsswap.c:1133: error: `X_GLvop_GetRenderbufferParameterivEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmdsswap.c:1135: error: `X_GLvop_IsFramebufferEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmdsswap.c:1137: error: `X_GLvop_GenFramebuffersEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmdsswap.c:1139: error: `X_GLvop_CheckFramebufferStatusEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmdsswap.c:1141: error: `X_GLvop_GetFramebufferAttachmentParameterivEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [glxcmdsswap.lo] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

glxcmds.c: In function `__glXVendorPrivateWithReply':

glxcmds.c:2351: error: `X_GLvop_IsRenderbufferEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:2351: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

glxcmds.c:2351: error: for each function it appears in.)

glxcmds.c:2353: error: `X_GLvop_GenRenderbuffersEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:2355: error: `X_GLvop_GetRenderbufferParameterivEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:2357: error: `X_GLvop_IsFramebufferEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:2359: error: `X_GLvop_GenFramebuffersEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:2361: error: `X_GLvop_CheckFramebufferStatusEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:2363: error: `X_GLvop_GetFramebufferAttachmentParameterivEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [glxcmds.lo] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-20060216 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Wrazie czego moje emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -msse -m3dnow -mmmx -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -msse -m3dnow -mmmx -s"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/home/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portemp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/overlay/portage-xgl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer imlib jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl pic png python quicktime readline sdl spell sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_ati video_cards_fglrx video_cards_vesa video_cards_fbdev"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS

```

Karta graficzna Gigabyte Radeon 9550 128 Mb 128 Bit (poprawnie skonfigurowana), xorg v 7.0

Z gory dzieki

Pozdrawiam

----------

## n0rbi666

Błąd w xgl, można nałożyć łatki samemu lub skorzystać z innego overlaya

```

cd /usr/local

svn co http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay

```

i dodaj xgloverlay do PORTAGE_OVERLAY  :Smile: 

----------

## ilny

Zmiana overlaya nie pomogla dokladnie to samo, moglbys cos wiecej napisac o tych latkach bo w tym temacie jestem zielony   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## n0rbi666

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3133785.html#3133785 tu są łatki

ale pierwsze spróbuj rekompilować glproto mesa a potem xgl  :Smile: 

----------

## ilny

Dzieki n0rbi666 w koncu sie ruszylo, przed chwila zrobilem 

```
svn up
```

 i zmergowalo sie bez problemu. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

